#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Wildlife at home...

## kingwilly

*These are from a friend of mine.

I am sure you can imagine the shock of finding this when I arrived home at 8.30am after a 2am flight and no sleep for about 24hours....



Our gardener chased my new friend around the roof for about an hour and then finally anchored him out another hole.



then YANKED it out of the roof



the iguana was not very happy, it was making some very horrific noises!



this is the hole he was dragged out of



The gardner (back) passed it over to his mate here, they came back to show me it was dead and that said they'd be cooking it up if i would like to come and join them in the feasting...i declined



A tokay gecko found in our loungeroom the same day (we also have a bigger one in our bedroom!) - type of gecko, much bigger than the ones you see running everywhere. These are the ones that make the noise "eh yeh"

----------


## jandajoy

All good tucker mate.

----------


## dirtydog

The little one is a *Tokay Gecko*.

----------


## jandajoy

It's a bit confusing cos it's Sir Wilson's mate, 
sir Wilson claims to live in LOS.

I wonder if it's Sir Wilsons' what lives in Indo.

that regal simian bloke what's not here any more.    :Smile:

----------


## artist

Hit a big bastard near Chaksongsao on the motorway and it really screwed up my bumper. These lizards will eat chickens or small dogs.

----------


## kingwilly

Or even small children ( they have a young boy of about 5 so mum was not impressed ) 

JJ, nothing confusing, friend of mine, naught to do with monkeys.

----------


## kingwilly

Forget changchong sao, I've seen those buggers in Lumpini park and down the klongs near soi 10 sukhumvit road, bigger even.

----------


## Bettyboo

You wouldn't want to come home to that in your home. We've probably all seen ones much bigger, but still, in your house... no thanks!




> Hit a big bastard near Chaksongsao on the motorway and it really screwed up my bumper. These lizards will eat chickens or *small dogs*.


Any chance it could eat my neighbour's noisy smallish dog:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Forget changchong sao, I've seen those buggers in Lumpini park and down the klongs near soi 10 sukhumvit road, bigger even.


On the Perhention Islands, I saw one that must have been two metres (that was 20 years ago, so the bugger is probably a lot bigger by now  :Smile: )

----------


## terry57

Shite Willy, just like the old race horse goanna back here in Oz.

----------


## thehighlander959

Go to the island of Komodo in Indonesia. 
They will even chase you down. Don,t go out at night there either because you might be on the menu.

----------


## dirk diggler

Did anyone else think at first that this was some kind of dead human/mutant/monster/zombie arm? My first impression was 'WTF IS THAT?'

----------


## Rural Surin

> Go to the island of Komodo in Indonesia. 
> They will even chase you down. Don,t go out at night there either because you might be on the menu.


Yes...and they're 10 times the size of the little rascal that invaded Willy's abode. The real monsters on Komodo are not to be fvcked with - curiosity kills the cat.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Did anyone else think at first that this was some kind of dead human/mutant/monster/zombie arm? My first impression was 'WTF IS THAT?


Yep. The thread pics lead in nicely.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Yes...and they're 10 times the size of the little rascal that invaded Willy's abode. The real monsters on Komodo are not to be fvcked with - curiosity kills the cat.


And poisonous, as it turns out.

----------


## Happyman

My neighbour had one of those BIG gecko things in the corner of his kitchen  ceiling.
It laid a couple of eggs, about as big as a quails egg, and they were stuck to the wall with some snotty gecko shit or something .
His wife (Thai) said they were bad luck so get rid of the eggs .
He borrowed my ladder and the operation began.
As soon as he touched one of the eggs a FURKIN great king of geckos - about a foot or more long , came out of the rafters, and clamped itself on his thumb !!
Blood everywhere ! 
 it was a funny sort of bite though. The creature seemed to have no teeth but a single ring of cutting edges in its top and bottom jaws.
Any ideas what it was ??
Antibiotics and tetanus jabs were given by the local doc but he said he didnt know what sort it was !!

----------


## kingwilly

No idea happyman, but that's a great story. You would have thought he'd expect the mum to go nuts over her eggs, hasn't he watched discovery channel ?

----------


## forreachingme

The smallish gecko can be hurting the skin for who touches it no?

I was always told to keep hands off those...

----------


## kingwilly

News update from the boys.

Apparently the monitor lizard BBQ'd tastes a bit like mutton.

----------


## richie22

> The little one is a *Tokay Gecko*.


  Always sounds like they are saying "Fcuk you, Fcuk you" instead tokay tokay

----------


## Davis Knowlton

We have quite a few of those big fellas here in my housing community in the Philippines. The guards set traps at the entrances to the road sewers and catch them when they come out to hunt. A lot of them are about the size of the one depicted in the thread. Guards cook 'em up and say they're good eating. Sadly, there are fewer and fewer as more and more houses go up, since my kids think they are quite cool - once they are tied up. Never heard of one getting into a roof though, they pretty much hang around the grassland and sewers here. Just as well, too, seeing the damage he caused.

----------


## ossierob

I think it is a water monitor.. We have em in the canals behind my pla....errr my wifes place in Sampran

----------


## ShilohJim

Great story, my first experience with the "goana" was on Guam. Down at the recreation beach one day, I was prowling around under the Palm trees when one dropped (or lept) off a tree into the dry clutter lying around. Scared the crap out of me but we chased it down just to see wtf it was. Couldn't believe that dang thing climbed trees to hunt, didn't hang around under the trees much thereafter.

The ones on GITMO are protected, ugly as hell and all sizes to boot.

Shiloh Jim

----------


## nevets

We get a lot of the monitor lizards in the river by our house and the tokay are a nuisance if you have one around .

----------


## kingwilly

> and the tokay are a nuisance if you have one around .


but they eat the mosquitoes.

----------


## Happyman

just in case you were wondering why my mate didn't just break the two eggs it was because some smart bastard wanted to hatch them out and see what came out !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
not one of my better ideas he told me afterwards !
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## shayno

> Shite Willy, just like the old race horse goanna back here in Oz.


Yeah... it was a type monitor lizard like a goanna... not an iguana

They r quite a few of em where i live in KL too.  When i was kid i thought they were only an Aussie animal.  Know better now...

----------


## hazz

I'm impressed that the plaster board could take the weight of the beestie; specially as its outside

----------


## pone

> You wouldn't want to come home to that in your home. We've probably all seen ones much bigger, but still, in your house... no thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by artist
> 
> ...


HE IS MORE UGLY THAN THE SAURIAN ABOVE :bananaman: is it a schnooizer?

----------

